# Tv Sharp crt no enciende



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola!
Les comento que ayer estaba viendo la tv del salón, una crt sharp, y de pronto se fue la imagen quedando solo una linea vertical en el centro, pero el sonido seguía escuchándose. Entonces la apagué, y cuando volví a encenderla, ya no funcionaba, ni se enciende el led, simplemente se escucha un "tic tic tic tic" como si hubiese algo en corto, pero no se que puede ser.
He quitado la tapa trasera y a simple vista, los capacitadores y el fusible están bien. ¿Qué empiezo comprobando? 
Gracias!


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola Druchi,Por empezar debes verificar el amplificador de salida vertical y sus elementos asociados ya que por aqui empezo el problema ,aparentemente.



Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Acabo de quitar y medir el transistor y me da estos valores: Entre B(punta roja) y C(punta negra) me da unos 268mv. Entre B(roja) y E(negra) unos 80. Entre C(roja) y E(negra) unos 196. Está bien?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola Druchi,Sin mas imformacion ,No que es lo que estas midiendo!!!,No se cuales seran tus conocimientos al respecto de tv,pero, para llegar a buen termino,deberias conseguir el circuito de dicho Tv o por lo menos ,pasar el modelo o numero de chasis,para que algun otro colega ,lo suba, o nos indique, en donde encontrarlo,Sin un manual y mas imformacion ,la reparacion se hace muy dificil.
Con respecto al transistor,si es un Tr bipolar ,las medidas ,son incorrectas,pero esto tambien ,puede variar ,debido a los elementos asociados,a proposito que designacion posee dicho transistor?.

Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Pues tienes razón, que no he dado datos algunos! Fallo mio. La tv es una sharp 63AS-03SN. El número de chasis, si lo he mirado bien, es QPWBF7123BMN3. En cuanto a mis conocimientos, pues son mas bien escasos, me gusta arreglar lo que se me rompe (no solo de electrónica), o al menos intentarlo antes de darlo por perdido, porque ya se sabe que la mayoría de las veces cuesta mas llevarlo a reparar que el valor del aparato en si.
El transistor que he medido es D1546.
Gracias por la ayuda, saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 11, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> Acabo de quitar y medir el transistor y me da estos valores: Entre B(punta roja) y C(punta negra) me da unos 268mv. Entre B(roja) y E(negra) unos 80. Entre C(roja) y E(negra) unos 196. Está bien?



Amigo, si dices que el Tv manifestó una línea vertical?, pues entonces hay un problema en la etapa horizontal!. Además no podemos saber a que transistor haces referencia, para medir el mismo debes quitarlo del PCB.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola Druch,El transistor ,que estas midiendo ,es el Tr de Lineas o transistor de salida horizontal,segun su datasheet,no posee diodo ,ni resistencia interna,por lo tanto ,las mediciones serian las siguientes,punta roja en base conduce con respecto a punta negra,es decir mide diodo entre base y colector ,y diodo entre base y emisor,debe medir abierto en inversa en ambas condiciones y tambien debe debe medir abierto entre colector y emisor en ambos sentidos.
Si no obtenes estas lecturas esta en corto o con fugas,lo mejor es medirlo desoldado de la placa,Ahora si este tr se daño ,debemos averiguar porque y para eso necesitamos ,la imformacion tecnica,o en su caso una basta experiencia en reparacion de equipos electronicos,como son Tv.Dame un tiempo ,que tratare de conseguir el diagrama ,para poder asesorarte mejor.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola elgriego.
Punta roja en base y negra en colector mide 270; si cambio el orden de las puntas mide lo mismo.
Punta roja en base y negra en emisor mide 82, y da continuidad; si cambio el orden de las puntas mide lo mismo.
Punta roja en colector y negra en emisor mide 199; si cambio el orden de las puntas mide lo mismo.

Está bien entonces?
Gracias


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

No, esta con fugas!!!. Ese transistor no funciona, Lo mediste fuera de la placa?  

Pd Sere curioso ,cuanto marca tu tester(polimetro)Cuando medis un diodo en directa.

Te adjunto un circuito,comproba ,mirando la placa de tu tv ,si los elementos coinciden,micro,memoria,jungla ,vertical,sonido etc,Una ves que confirmes esto,vemos por donde arrancamos.




Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Antes de medirlo lo quité, si, aquí encima de la mesa lo tengo suelto.

Mmm pues no he medido ningún diodo, no se cuanto marcará. Ahora mismo no tengo ninguno suelto, pero si te hace falta saberlo, puedo quitar uno de la placa y medirlo.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Podes medir alguno,del tv,sin desoldarlo,deberia medir ,por ej 500,550,Por supuesto que eso depende del polimetro,algunos marcan 600,otros miden directamente la juntura del diodo que en silicio es de 0,6v y te indican algo ,como 600mV 650mV Etc.

Te muestro en las siguientes imagenes ,como mide mi polimetro la juntura de un diodo de silicio 
de 0,6v.


Pd Fijate que en el post anterior agregue nueva data.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Acabo de medir uno, sin desoldar de la placa, y me mide 600mV.

Estoy viendo el diagrama que has subido, pero, o no se mirarlo, o no es como mi placa. Pongo unas fotos de la placa:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ni04xuv91n809j8/IQnHUTlWVn/2014-01-10 20.10.39.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ni04xuv91n809j8/cbOplupdit/2014-01-10 20.10.49.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ni04xuv91n809j8/ciTSGqD_zh/2014-01-10 20.10.58.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ni04xuv91n809j8/jfx46pqTN1/2014-01-10 20.11.07.jpg


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Buenas Druchi,Mi recomendacion, con el mayor de los respetos ,es que recurras a alguien con experiencia en el tema,si no podes interpretar el manual,es muy dificil que llegues a buen termino,y es posible que le ocasiones ,otras fallas al equipo, fruto de la inexperiencia. Pero si el Tr de salida Horizontal se puso con fugas,es evidente ,que el flyback,o algun circuito asociado ,estan en mal estado. En una de las fotos ,se ve que el filtro de entrada ,tiene el aislante roto,pero supongo que en algun momento ,quizas en la fabricacion ,a alguien se le rompio el plastico,y por lo tanto el condensador esta en buen estado.
Si nos guiamos ,por lo que fuen pasando ,yo diria que primero fallo ,la etapa de salida vertical,quizas poniendose en corto dicho Ci y luego este corto sobrecargo a la etapa de salida horizontal,Quemando el Tr de Lineas,Lo raro es que no se quemo algun fusistor antes. A partir de aqui solo se pueden hacer conjeturas,ya que sin una basta experiencia en el tema es muy dificil llegar a buen termino.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 11, 2014)

La línea horizontal suele ser por un fallo en el IC vertical o su alimentación, pero ahora no enciende!, puede ser que ese IC tenga una protección para no quemar el fósforo de la pantalla o un fallo en la fuente o la parte de linea


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

La tv tiene 20 años, si no la puedo reparar yo, no se reparará, por eso quiero intentarlo, y si en el intento la estropeo mas, pues no pasa nada.
Entonces es seguro que el transistor está mal. Hay algún equivalente? Lo pregunto porque en las tiendas donde suelo comprar los componentes, no tienen ese. Qué sería lo siguiente que comprobarías?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola Druchi,Si es asi, leete este tutorial ,en el siguiente link,De esta forma vas a compreender un poco mejor ,el funcionamiento de un tv, y una vez que logres esto podemos partir de  un marco comun de referencia,para que te pueda indicar ,como proceder y que me entiendas.

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/block.html

Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 11, 2014)

Ok, entre esta noche y mañana me leo el tutorial, que tiene buena pinta.
Gracias por la paciencia y ayuda


----------



## Druchi (Ene 12, 2014)

Bueno ya he terminado de leerlo. Está muy bien, con las fallas típicas y todo. Lo que no me termina de quedar claro es cuando se hace mención a medir tensiones de "+B"... ¿Qué es ese "+B" exactamente?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola Druchip,Toda fuente de alimentacion ,tiene la capacidad de transformar el voltage de linea de la calle,en el caso de Argentina 220v Ca, a Una o mas tensiones secundarias,supongamos tenemos una radio que funciona con cuatro pilas de 1,5v ,Y la queremos alimentar mediante una fuente de alimentacion,para no gastar en pilas, la fuente ,tendra entonces que  convertir los 220v de Ca  (A/C) a 6v de Cc (D/C) A ese voltage bajo de Cc se lo denomina +B ,si tenemos mas de un voltage se denominaran de acuerdo al fabricante como +b1 +b2 etc,(pueden usarse otras designaciones) en el caso de Tv se considera +b a la tension mas alta entregada por la fuente,la misma ,puede estar comprendida ,entre los 107vDc en algunas marcas ,otras pueden usar 103v ,otras 123v etc ,eso se determina en el diseño ,y cada fabricante decide que voltage de +b es el adecuado para su diseño,Si no me equivoco ,el  +b de tu tv es de 150v Dc.

Existen varios tipos de fuentes ,las con transformador electro mecanico y la que usa tu tv ,que es una conmutada swiching,por el momento no voy a profundizar en este asunto ,debido a que en internet abundan tutoriales al respecto,pero lo que debes saber es que tu fuente ,tiene una lado denominado caliente,que esta conectado directamente a la tension de linea ,en donde se uncuentran los elementos de rectificacion primaria y control,como son ,fusible,puente rectificador, filtro de entrada ,ci de control,componentes pasivos,transistor swiching etc y el primario del transformador con nucleo de ferrite,Esta fuente primaria ,,posee su propia masa o negativo.Del otro lado del trasformador denominado Frio!! por estar aislado galvanicamente del lado caliente a traves de los bobinador del trafo. Se obtienen ,la tensiones secundarias ,entre ellas el +b,las mismas estan completamente aisladas ,en este caso,del circuito de entrada primario ,que tambien ,posee su propia masa o negativo,y !!!Estas jamas se deben juntar!!!

Tutorial sobre fuentes swiching,dice ,que es para tvs chinos ,pero sirve ,como referencia para la mayoria de los equipos con trc.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-tv-chinos.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 12, 2014)

Entonces si quiero medir el +b de un aparato, podría medirlo, por ejemplo, en el condensador de la fuente, el principal, ese "gordo"?

En cuanto a la avería, una vez que tenemos que el transistor está mal, se supone que es porque algún componente de los que va antes está mal también no? 

elgriego, gracias por las explicaciones. Aunque soy informático, me gusta la electrónica y poco a poco voy aprendiendo cosas nuevas, y si con ello puedo salvar mis viejos aparatos, pues mejor que mejor!
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2014)

Hola Nuevamente Druchi,Si te fijas en el siguiente esquematico que te subi,Observaras ,que la fuente se divide en dos partes ,la caliente y la fria ,la tension de +b se mide en la parte fria,con respecto a la masa o negativo de la parte fria,debes tener la precaucion al medir de no confundir las masa fria de la caliente,o,de lo contrario obtendrias lecturas erroneas de tension,ademas que la masa caliente se encuentra en contacto directo con la tension de linea ,lo que implica ,que es una zona de riesgo electrico ,por lo tanto debes evitar tocar este sector ,con las manos debido a que el voltage aqui es MORTAL!!!.



Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 12, 2014)

Entonces, el trafo de alimentación es lo que separa el lado caliente del frío, y el lado caliente es el que lleva los altos voltajes y he de tener cuidado de no tocar. Es así? 
En las fuentes de los aparatos que he abierto hasta ahora, que yo recuerde, suele haber una zona delimitada con una linea blanca, y ahora que me doy cuenta creo que coincidiría con el lado caliente, puede ser?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 12, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> Entonces, el trafo de alimentación es lo que separa el lado caliente del frío, y el lado caliente es el que lleva los altos voltajes y he de tener cuidado de no tocar. Es así?
> En las fuentes de los aparatos que he abierto hasta ahora, que yo recuerde, suele haber una zona delimitada con una linea blanca, y ahora que me doy cuenta creo que coincidiría con el lado caliente, puede ser?



Si Señor es asi!!!,Por supuesto que del lado frio ,tambien pueden existir tensiones elevadas,ya que de acuerdo a las caracteristicas del transformador ,podemos obtener la tension que precisemos ,para cada uso especifico,La diferencia radica ,en que el lado frio esta completamente aislado ,del voltage de linea,lo que lo hace mas seguro al momento de manipularlo,por supuesto que si tocamos desprevenidamente el condensador del +b en sus dos extremos ,nos va a dar terrible calambrazo!!!!Por mas que este aislado del lado caliente! Ya que 100v, o mas de corriente continua ,son mas que suficientes para provocar un paro cardiaco.


Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 13, 2014)

Buenas de nuevo. Traigo novedades.
Finalmente he cambiado el transitor por uno equivalente (no tenían exactamente el mismo). También he cambiado los 2 condensadores de poliester que van antes del transistor porque no me convencían las mediciones que me daban, y ya puestos le he cambiado 2 condensadores electroliticos también, por si acaso, ya que total, de esos tengo y no tenía que comprarlos. Pues bien, de momento funciona, lleva 3 horas funcionando, no se si es tiempo suficiente para saber si se va a romper otra vez el transistor o no.

Ahora bien, tengo otra duda. En la parte de arriba de la pantalla aparecen como 6 rayas horizontales, de colores rojo, verde y azul, que al rato se van "subiendo" y desaparecen. Ésto lo hacía también antes de estropearse, de hecho lleva un par de años que lo hace, pero como solo duran un rato, no molestaban y le dimos importancia. Me da la sensación de que puede ser algún condensador, por eso de que al rato desaparecen, puede ser?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 13, 2014)

Ante todo felicitaciones.Controla que el transistor ,no caliente mucho,Que se pueda tocar con la mano ,si esa condicion se cumple ,todo marcharia bien,con respecto a las lineas,es muy posible que tengas algun condensador electrolitico desvalorizado en la etapa de salida vertical.

La pregunta del millon es porque se quemo el Tr de Salida horizontal?Quizas dijo basta y se inmolo


Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 14, 2014)

Pues lo mismo pasó eso, sería hora de la jubilación tras 20 años de funcionamiento unas 10 horas diarias 

Voy a cambiar los condensadores que me quedan de la etapa, y si se van las lineas, bien, y si no, pues ahí se quedan. Total por lo que valen los condensadores vale la pena intentarlo.

Cuando los cambie comprobaré la temperatura del transistor a ver si quema o no.

En breve comentaré las novedades.


----------



## Druchi (Ene 14, 2014)

Ya estoy aquí otra vez. He cambiado otros cuantos condensadores y siguen las rayas. Pero bueno, no molestan porque al rato de estar encendida la tv desaparecen, así que no pasa nada. 
En cuanto al transistor, la he encendido y le he puesto el dedo a ver si quema. Calentarse se calienta, pero no quema. Se calienta mas la pantalla de mi movil cuando llevo un rato jugando , así que supongo que será lo normal.
La he vuelto a montar y ya la he puesto en su sitio. Lo que tenga que durar durará. Así que por 5€ se libra de contribuir a la "basura electrónica", y yo he aprendido cosas nuevas, que mas se puede pedir?  Si volviese a fallar algo en unos días, lo comentaré por aquí, pero no debe!. 

1 Saludo, y gracias elgriego por la ayuda, pero sobre todo por la paciencia y tus explicaciones


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2014)

Hola Druchi,Aqui estamos para ayudar ,De que sirve poseer algun minimo conocimiento Sobre algo ,si no se transmite. Saludos para ti ,Desde Mar del Plata,Argentina,de un colega Ingeniero Argentino,a otro colega Imformatico de la Madre Patria.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola amigo Druchi saludos desde Madrid.

En caso de que volviese a fallar revisa el conector de las bobinas deflectoras, pues en las fotos se le ve un poco recalentado. Podría ser por que tiene dos resistencias al lado o por falso contacto y esto ultimo haría que sufriera el transistor. También pueden fallar las soldaduras del mismo y ocasionan la linea vertical.

Nota: linea horizontal-fallo en circuito de vertical.
        linea vertical-fallo en circuito de horizontal. 
El problema de las líneas de colores suelen ser condensadores en el circuito de vertical.


Con un poco de suerte dura otros veinte años sin fallar (a ver cuanto duran los que venden ahora).

saludos


----------



## Druchi (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola Pinchavalvulas

La parte del conector me fijé que estaba como si algo hubiese dado un fogonazo, pero revisé y estaba todo bien. Aun así repasé las soldaduras de toda esa parte.

Lo de las lineas de colores, mientras no vaya a mas, lo dejaré estar. En caso de que vaya a mas o no desaparezcan, entonces volveré a abrir y cambiar todos los condensadores del circuito vertical.

Los que venden ahora duran hasta que se les pasa la garantía, y entonces fallan 

Saludos


----------



## Druchi (Mar 18, 2014)

Buenas de nuevo! 
Resubo el tema para decir que ayer se estropeó de nuevo. Esta vez fue apagarla normalmente, y cuando volvimos a encenderla, ya no iba, hacía el "tic tic tic" que hizo la otra vez, de protección supongo. Pensé que sería lo mismo, y he aprovechado para cambiar también los condensadores de la etapa vertical, que los tenía pendientes por unas rayas, y por si acaso, como tenía por aquí un transistor de horizontal igual, lo he cambiado también.
Pues bien, al darle a encender ya no hace el "tic tic tic", el led se pone verde, y alguna vez se pone rojo y cambia a verde otra vez. No da imagen alguna, y se oye como un "zsssssssssss".
Alguna idea?
Gracias! A ver si esta vez también se arregla!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2014)

¿el flyback sera?por el sonido a fuga de alta tensión


----------



## Druchi (Mar 19, 2014)

Pues puede ser, poniendo la oreja el sonido sale de ahí. El led se pone verde y entonces silba, a los 5 segundos cambia el led a rojo durante un segundo y en ese instante no silba. Se pone otra vez verde y vuelve a silbar, y así es el bucle.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2014)

Amigo, bueno, el 1er. paso a seguir es chequear todas las tensiones de la etapa secundaria de fuente, y corroborar que sean correctas. Luego si está todo bien, el sig. paso es verificar las tensiones secundarias en el transformador fly-back. Si las mismas no están presentes, bueno verificar porque no hay excitación horizontal. 
Pd: Cuando hablo de chequear tensiones, me refiero a medir en bornes del 1er. condensador de filtrado que encuentres luego del diodo rectificador.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 19, 2014)

La tensión del condensador de 400v te refieres? El mas grande?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> La tensión del condensador de 400v te refieres? El mas grande?



esa es la parte primaria, en la secundaria tenes que comprobar


----------



## Druchi (Mar 20, 2014)

Me podrían indicar dónde exactamente he de medir las tensiones en esta foto https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ni04xuv91n809j8/jfx46pqTN1/2014-01-10 20.11.07.jpg ? No querría equivocarme y tocar donde no debo y que me de un chispazo, así que mejor asegurarmee


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 20, 2014)

Buenas Druchi con esa imagen es un poco complicado indicarte, quizás habría que hacerla justo encima y la placa por debajo. De todas formas, si no me engaña la vista (que ultimamente la tengo muy cansada), creo que se ve un fogonazo o chispazo en el transformador de líneas (fly-back). En la parte superior derecha, pegado al núcleo. A ver si algún colega del foro ve lo mismo y nos saca de dudas .

Un saludo.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 21, 2014)

No te engaña la vista, ahí parece que ha habido una hoguera, si, pero los componentes están bien. Yo creo que quizás ese fogonazo fue una avería anterior, porque la tv tiene mas de 15 años y recuerdo que hace mucho la llevamos un par de veces a reparar, y lo mismo una de esas veces se quemó ahí algo. 
En breve subiré un par de fotos mas claras.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 21, 2014)

No he podido conectarme antes. 
Me refiero a lo que remarco con el círulo rojo.Parece el típico fogonazo por fugas internas, causa de corto en devanado interno o envejecimiento del materal aislante. Esto podría explicar la forma de fallar en la primera avería, meses atrás.
A la espera de las "afotos".


----------



## Druchi (Mar 22, 2014)

Perdón por la tardanza, hice las fotos esta mañana pero no he podido pasarlas antes. Aquí dejo unas cuantas https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wvconubbygnmw0x/BUmFL3jXoY

En cuanto a lo señalado en el circulo rojo, la verdad es que no me había fijado en eso! Mañana le echo un ojo a ver.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 29, 2014)

Una ayudita, please, que sigo con la tv muerta en medio del salón sin saber que hacer


----------



## juan47 (Mar 29, 2014)

Como bien te dice el-rey-julien suena a fuga de alta tension
Y pinchavalvulas te señala donde esta la fuga de alta tension en el trafo de lineas
Levanta el transistor de horizontal y mide las tensiones del secundario de alimentacion sobretodo
la famosa +B
Si todas te dan el valor correcto debes cambiar el trafo de lineas pues tiene fuga y fue el que te dio el primer problema
Ese trafo lleva una numeracion, apuntala pues pienso que es el original y deberas buscar un equivalente

Un saludo


----------



## Druchi (Mar 29, 2014)

juan47 dijo:


> Como bien te dice el-rey-julien suena a fuga de alta tension
> Y pinchavalvulas te señala donde esta la fuga de alta tension en el trafo de lineas
> Levanta el transistor de horizontal y mide las tensiones del secundario de alimentacion sobretodo
> la famosa +B
> ...



Te refieres a que quite el transistor de horizontal?
Me puedes indicar, según las fotos, cómo medir las tensiones del secundario la +B?
Es que me lio y quiero asegurarme.
Perdón por taaantas molestias, gracias


----------



## juan47 (Mar 29, 2014)

Si, quita el transistor de horizontal y donde tiene el punto de soldadura mas gordo puedes medir +B, es el punto de soldadura que esta en la patilla central del transistor que seguramente sea un BU 508


----------



## Druchi (Mar 29, 2014)

Efectivamente es un bu508af, creo recordar. Ok, entonces lo quito y mido la tensión en el punto de soldadura mas gordo, que creo que es el de la pata central. Mañana por la mañana lo miraré. Qué tensión ha de darme mas o menos? No pasa nada por conectar la tv estando quitado el transistor de horizontal?
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## juan47 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mas o menos la tensión es de unos 100V (93V,97V)
El significado de la letras finales(AF) significa que la A es todo el encapsulado es de plástico y la F que lleva diodo de protección


----------



## Druchi (Mar 29, 2014)

Pues una cosa nueva que se.
Mañana por la mañana comento resultados, a ver que valores obtengo.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 30, 2014)

Bueno pues acabo de quitar el transistor y medir el voltaje en donde iba la pata central (en las otras 2 no me da nada), y me da 149v.

Eso es mucho no?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2014)

Buenas Druchi, he estado buscando y creo que el archivo adjunto es el manual de servicio (información tecnica) de tu tv.
Por lo que veo, en este y varios chasis de Sharp, la tensión de +B es de 150v, "asín" que la tienes bien.

La verdad es que para alguien que no está acostumbrado, es un esquema un poco complicado. Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 30, 2014)

Hola Pinchavalvulas. Bastante complicado para mi, si...
Si la tensión está bien, pues no se por donde buscar... Por cierto el comportamiento con y sin transistor de horizontal es el mismo, no se enciende, los leds van cambiando, y se oye un sssssssss que sale del flyback si mi oído no me falla.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 30, 2014)

Sin el transistor es normal que no encienda, porque el transformador de lineas es como una segunada alimentacion, que en algunos casos (como creo que es este) da tensión a circuitos de video, oscilador de líneas, circuito de vertical, etc..
Si lo enchufas sin el transistor y sigue "silbando" el transformador, para mí que está tocado (me remito a la foto).
A parte de limpiar bien con una brocha la zona del "trafo" que te indiqué con el circulo, para verificar que no es un agujerito o un bultito requemado también puedes comprobar los diodos que hay en las salidas del mismo, por si hay alguno en corto, aunque  bien, es raro que sea eso por el trafo está protegido por resitencias fusible en este caso.
Al final sacamos algo


----------



## kuroro16 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A parte de limpiar bien con una brocha la zona del "trafo" que te indiqué con el circulo, para verificar que no es un agujerito o un bultito requemado también puedes comprobar los diodos que hay en las salidas del mismo, por si hay alguno en corto, aunque  bien, es raro que sea eso por el trafo está protegido por resitencias fusible en este caso.
> Al final sacamos algo



En efecto tiene un bulto, parece como si se hubiese soldado. Todo apunta al flyback. 
Ademas de lo que ya te dijeron, revisa el transformador driver ( esta a un lado del TSH matriculado como ZO447CE) y los dos transistores marcados como 2SC2412 y 2SC2271


----------



## Druchi (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, entre hoy y mañana haré las comprobaciones y comento resultados.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 31, 2014)

Que tal, me tuve que leer todo el post para ver mas o menos de que se estaba hablando, y viendo un poco el historial podría tratarse del yugo y no del fly back, aunque esa marca en la foto pareciera ser chispa, digo lo del yugo por el primer síntoma del tv, línea vertical, eso es que la deflexión horizontal dejó de funcionar, y es típico que a los pocos segundos se queme el transistor.

Una prueba que puedes hacer antes de cambiar el flyback, es desconectar el yugo y probar si el tubo enciende el filamento y en algunos tv's se llega a ver un punto de luz en el centro de la pantalla.


----------



## Druchi (Mar 31, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Que tal, me tuve que leer todo el post para ver mas o menos de que se estaba hablando, y viendo un poco el historial podría tratarse del yugo y no del fly back, aunque esa marca en la foto pareciera ser chispa, digo lo del yugo por el primer síntoma del tv, línea vertical, eso es que la deflexión horizontal dejó de funcionar, y es típico que a los pocos segundos se queme el transistor.
> 
> Una prueba que puedes hacer antes de cambiar el flyback, es desconectar el yugo y probar si el tubo enciende el filamento y en algunos tv's se llega a ver un punto de luz en el centro de la pantalla.



Tomo nota. Mañana hago las pruebas. A ver si hay suerte con algo!


----------



## Druchi (Abr 1, 2014)

Bueno aquí traigo la foto de la zona indicada
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8gtl34en1yclk8i/2014-04-01 13.52.42.jpg

En cuanto a desconectar el yugo... qué cable o cables tengo que quitar??


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 1, 2014)

Vale, en principio, una vez limpio, parece que eso está bien exteriormente.
Sólo tienes que soltar el conector de las bobinas deflectoras, el que en su día comenté estaba recalentado el plastico y ya de paso, echa un vistazo a los conectores internos por si están fogueados. Al encenderlo sin las bobinas debería encender el tubo y salir (como te indica Sergiot) un círculo o "mancha" de luz en el centro de la pantalla. Si es así, no lo tengas mas que unos segundos encendido para no dañar la pantalla. 
Con esto descartamos el transformador y podemos sospechar de las bobinas deflectoras.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 1, 2014)

Bueno, pues acabo de probar a desconectar el cable, el cual tiene los conectores bien, y sigue haciendo lo mismo. No se ve imagen alguna en la pantalla.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 1, 2014)

¿Se enciende el filamento del tubo?
Puede ser que algún circuito de protección (blanking, killer o como se llame) esté anulando la señal de video.
Si se enciende el tubo, en teoría, deberías tener las demás tensiones pero no estaría de más comprobarlas.
Hay tubos que se iluminan poco, fíjate bien.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 2, 2014)

Lo he vuelto a comprobar, con la luz apagada para que se viera mejor si iluminaba algo, y nada, no se ilumina nada de nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 2, 2014)

Buenas.
Imagino te has fijado en el cuello del tubo,donde va el zócalo.
No encendiendo el tubo, debes verificar tensiones. En el esquema está el "trafo" de líneas abajo a la izquierda, en el main diagram, ahí debes ver las salidas de los diodos D600, D601, D602, D605 y el IC601.
D600=28v
D601=15,8v
D602=200v
D605=10v
IC601=12,8v


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 3, 2014)

¿Revisaste el Transformador driver y los dos transistores que te indique? 




Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Imagino te has fijado en el cuello del tubo,donde va el zócalo.
> No encendiendo el tubo, debes verificar tensiones. En el esquema está el "trafo" de líneas abajo a la izquierda, en el main diagram, ahí debes ver las salidas de los diodos D600, D601, D602, D605 y el IC601.
> D600=28v
> ...



Hablando de diodos. Ahora recuerdo que una de las fallas mas comunes cuando un TV no enciende se debe a un zener que sirve como protección al IC de vertical, creo recordar que es de 5.1V. Debería estar junto al IC de vertical, ya sea frente o atrás de él. Al ICvertical lo reconoces por que tiene 7 patas, esta pegado a un disipador y esta junto al IC de horizontal. No creo que este de mas revisar dicho zener.


PD. Revisa como te dijo Pincha el tubo, deberia encenderse como si fuese un bombillo incandecente (que quede claro, no tanto como para alumbrar una habitación , pero si se debera poner al rojo vivo)


----------



## Druchi (Abr 3, 2014)

Si si, me había fijado en el tubo, pero nada, no enciende lo mas mínimo. Voy a comprobar las tensiones de los diodos a ver que tensiones tengo.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 3, 2014)

Bueno, pues he tomado tensiones de todos menos del ic601 que no he sido capaz de encontrarlo. Éstos son los "valores":
D600= nada
D601= nada
D602= 78v
D605= nada

También decir que la disposición de la placa de mi tv no es igual que la del pdf.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 3, 2014)

Los 78v es normal porque "salen" de los 150v de +B. Los otros, si no están, es que no está funcionando el final de líneas. ¿Llegaste a comprobar el driver de líneas, como te decIa Kuroro16?.
El driver son Q601 y T601, si hay un problema ahí el tv no arranca.
Si no ves nada mal en el driver, pudes comprobar las tensiones del secundario de la alimentación.

Ya sé que el esquema no está dispuesto como la placa, ninguno lo está, como mucho en algunos esquemas al rededor del esquema hay numeracion y letras, como en un crucigrama, para indicar la posición del componente en chasis (bendito Philips ). Pero me he hartado de mirar tus fotos y tanto el archivo que subí como el de Elgriego son ese chasis.A veces usaban el mismo chasis durante años, cambiando el mueble del tv para seguir vendiendo (cosas de marketing ).


----------



## Druchi (Abr 3, 2014)

No he llegado a comprobarlo, se me ha ido el tiempo buscando el IC601 y me he quedado sin luz 
Mañana los compruebo. Lo que me decía Kuroro16 son el Q601 y el T601? 5.1V han de tener los 2?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 3, 2014)

Conste que yo también lo he buscado en la foto y casi me doy por vencido.

Noo, estas mezclando las churras con....., T601 es un transformadorcito que está pegado al transistor de líneas. Debes comprobar que no haya fugas entre primario y secundario, no esté abierto o corto ninguno de los dos bobinados. Q601 es un transistor normal, con colector al T601, que es npn y en su colector debe haber o los 150v o algo un poco mas bajo (según esquema 130v). Se mide como los diodos, base-colector en un sentido conduce en otro no y lo mismo base-emisor, emisor-colector no conduce.
Lo de los 5,1v eran de un posible diodo zéner que protege al Ic de vertical, en este caso IC500.  
En caso de que todo lo demás esté bien podrías revisar la línea de vrtical, no olvidemos que hace tiempo te iva fallando.
Hala, ya tienes tarea pa mañana.


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 4, 2014)

Guiándome por las pistas y si mi vista no me falla el IC601 es este:
Por el lado de las pistas

Ademas, claramente se ve chamuscado y la pista de en medio rota 

Por la parte de encima no se ve en ninguna foto, así que, guíate por el Fly. Te dejo esta fotito como referencia.

PD. pincha ya me ha corregido, ese no es el IC601 pido una disculpa por la confusión


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 4, 2014)

Buenas no me he podido conectar antes porque creo que voy a tener que jubilar el portatil.

A ver, si te ha fallado la vista Kuroro16 el IC601 está un poco mas abajo, ese es el Q603. Estube horas comparando el esquema con las fotos y casi me quedo ciego.De todas formas no estaría de mas verificar la pista, aunque seguramente lo que parece roto son restos de cera o flux del estaño.
T601 está a la derecha del tr de líneas, del que sale el cablecito blanco y el Q601 justo debajo.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 5, 2014)

Voy a ver si los encuentro y los compruebo esta tarde, que ayer no estuve en casa. A ver si me ha quedado claro:
- T601 es un transistor npn y en colector debe haber unos 130v
- Q601 es un transistor normal. Qué tiene que medir?
- IC601 se esconde de mi y no lo encuentro. Si lo encuentro me debe dar 12,8v

Es así?

Edit: He medido sin sacar del circuito, y tengo:
-IC601 no recuerdo en que pata (solo he medido tensiones a ver) unos 2v mientras el led está en verde, el momento que se pone en rojo baja a 0 y cuando vuelve a verde sube otra vez a 2
- T601, lo mismo que el IC pero varía entre 4 y 8v cuando está en verde
- Q601, aquí no me da nada.

Tanto el IC como el Q, sin sacarlos del circuito, no me dan continuidad de ninguna forma entre sus patas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 5, 2014)

Ya sé que es tarde pero llevo toda el día tratando de poner al día el portatil,creo que debe tener algún "bichito".
A lo que vamos, T601 es un "transformador" pequeño que está junto al transistor de líneas (el que cambiaste).En el mensaje anterior te decía que miraras si tenía fugas entre bobinas o había alguna en corto o estaba abierta.
El Q601 debe medir como un diodo,si tu polimetro es digital te dará entre 500 y 600Ohms en la escala de diodos.
Nota-en electrónica suele indicarse con la "Q" a los transistores y la "T" a los transformadores.

Tanto en T601 (donde está el cablecito blanco), como en colectro de Q601 tienes/debes tener unos 130v.
Si tienes los 150v en el colector del transistor de líneas y no en T601 ó Q601 ahí está el tema.Tienes que medir el primario de T601 por si está abierto.Si está bien, seguir comprobando la R612, R613,C622, C621, C620 y por supuesto Q601 y Q606 (como ya te indicó Kuroro en su día).Estos componentes,forman el circuito driver de líneas, estando bien polarizados inyectan la señal del oscilador de líneas (horizontal)
al transistor final, consiguiendo así las tensiones del transformador de salida líneas. Es algo parecido a lo que te explicaba elgriego con respecto a las alimentaciones.

El IC601 aunque es un integrado normalmente mide parecido a un transistor,si no mide nada está abierto y si esta abierto no tira la tensión a masa.

Por hoy termino, como dirán nuestros colegas del foro, dale un tiempito a todo y si lo tienes que leer tres veces para entenderlo, pues eso.

A mandar.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 7, 2014)

Lo he leído mas de 3 veces y no termino de entenderlo, lo siento.
No se como se comprueba el transformador. Creo que esta avería ya se me queda grande y me voy a tener que dar por vencido. Una lástima por la tv y por vuestro esfuerzo por guiarme.
Gracias de todos modos. Por cierto, yo soy informático, hacemos una cosa, yo le hago una puesta a punto a tu portatil y tu te encargas de mi tv, trato?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 7, 2014)

Luego me instalo "la torre" y trato de mandarte un foto modificada para que puedas localizar los componentes. El transformador es fácil, si lo has localizado las dos soldaduras de arriba (la de la derecha tiene un cable blanco) son del secundario y las dos de abajo el primario, tienes que ver sobre todo que el primario no esté abierto o te dé continuidad con masa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 7, 2014)

Por si te decides a seguir, ahí va la foto.
Círculos blancos: transformadores, izquierda trafo líneas, derecha trafo driver líneas, abajo trafo alimentación.
Círculos amarillos: Ics, arriba Ic500 vertical, debajo IC601 regulador 12v y mas abajo IC300 sonido.
Círculos rojos: transistores, izquierda Q601 y dech Q606 (smd) los dos driver de vertical.
En T601 el primario son los dos circulitos azules con el 1, los de arriba el secundario. Primario te debe dar resistencia baja y* no *debe dar con masa o el secundario. El secundario, como va a masa resistencia baja entre los dos y masa, pero nada con primario.

Te adjunto unos dibujillos para que te faciliten las comprobaciones y aclaren ideas, así mismo sirva para para aquellos que siguen este post.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2014)

Sigo, sigo, mientras tenga guía, sigo.
Primario y secundario no dan continuidad entre sí. 
Multímetro en medición Ohms escala 200k, punta roja primario y negra secundario, va subiendo lentamente. Punta negra en primario y roja secundario, va subiendo también.
En la escala 2k, entre los dos puntos del primario me da un valor bajo, y entre los dos puntos del secundario me da un valor mas bajo aún.
Está bien medido así?
Gracias por la paciencia


----------



## sergiot (Abr 8, 2014)

Por lo que comentas en las mediciones, lo estás haciendo con los componentes soldados a la placa, no se hace así se deben desoldar aunque sea una pata de cada lado, de esa manera el circuito externo no afecta las mediciones.

Mas allá de esto, nunca vi un transformador en corto entre primario y secundario.

Vengo leyendo mas o menos casi todo, y me parece que estas en esas circunstancias en donde se necesitaría un osciloscopio o tratar de medir a nivel componente todo lo posible, cosa que no siempre resulta bien o certera.

No me quedo claro si solo no enciende el tubo, o además no enciende el resto del tv??
Si podes, hacete un pequeño resumen de lo sucedido y en el estado actual.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2014)

Ok, intentaré hacer un resumen sin dejarme nada:
Hace unos meses, la tv dejó de funcionar, no se encendía ni el led, y se oía un "clic clic clic" que parecía ser  una protección. Con la ayuda de foreros como el griego, determinamos que el transistor de horizontal estaba mal, así que lo cambié y funcionó otra vez. Decir también que antes de ésto, llevaba un par de años que en la parte de arriba salían unas lineas horizontales de colores que al rato desaparecían, supuestamente por algún condensador.
Bueno, pues tras cambiar el transistor de horizontal, estuvo funcionando unos meses hasta que nuevamente dejó de funcionar con los mismos síntomas, es decir, no se encendía ni el led y hacía el "clic clic clic". Pensé en que podría ser el transistor de horizontal otra vez, así que volví a cambiarlo, pero sigue sin funcionar, aunque esta vez el led si se enciende, va cambiando de verde a rojo, mas o menos 3 segundos en verde y 1 en rojo. Así entra en bucle pero el tubo no se enciende lo mas mínimo. Mientras el led está en verde se puede escuchar un "ssssshhhhhh" que sale del flyback o alrededores.
El flyback parece estar bien, al colector del transformador de lineas le llega el voltaje que debe llegar. 
Y aquí estamos, a ver si sacamos algo en claro. Mis únicas herramientas son un multímetro digital, paciencia y ganas de que eche a funcionar otra vez 

P.D: Creo que ésto tiene poco de resumen, pero así no me dejo nada


----------



## sergiot (Abr 8, 2014)

Primero que nada, ten mucho cuidado cuando midas en el colector del transistor horizontal, si este estuviese funcionando bien la tensión puede llegar a casi 1000V con lo cual destruirías el tester.

Por lo que indicas parecería un exceso de consumo, pero me inclino mas del lado frio del flyback es decir de las salidas de tensión y no en el primario, olvídate del tubo, si el horizontal no funciona no enciende.

Creo que desconectaste el yugo y habias dicho que seguía igual, Igual como? sin el yugo no va a ver imagen, solo es para descartar un posible corto en él, y que es mas, hasta pude haber causado la quemada del primer transistor.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 8, 2014)

Al desconectar el yugo sigue igual en el sentido que el led sigue encendiendose y pasando de verde a rojo, y se sigue escuchando el "sssshhhh", y tampoco se enciende el tubo. Vamos, que ahora mismo tanto conectado como desconectado, hace lo mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 8, 2014)

Buenas, las medidas del trafo driver, de momento, me valen aunque, como dice* sergiot, *deberían hacerse desoldando como mínimo una patilla de cada bobima. Por cierto *sergiot* en el primer taller que estuve, ya hacee, se cambiaban bastantes trafos driver de líneas, requemados con fugas, de un modelo concreto de thomson.

Hay dos cosas que me tienen "amoscao" y dubitativo, una los 2v del IC601 y otra la falta de tensión en Q601.
Vamos primero con Q601, si tienes los +B 150v y en Q601 no hay nada o primario de T601 está abierto (que no parece el caso), o R612 está abierta/variada de valor, o Q601 está cruzado. Tambien puede haber fugas en los condensadores. Comprueba R612 , C620-21-22 y Q601.

Si revisas el esquema en bloques del archivo comprimdo que te subí, veras que es al similar a las fuentes. El oscilador, la etapa amplficadora y de potencia que injecta los pulsos al transformador, del cual obtenemos la alta tensión (de 20000v para arriba) y diferentes salidas de baja tension, para alimentar los circuitos de vertical, sonido, video, "controles", etc....
Mañana sigo que ya se me cierran los ojos.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 9, 2014)

Bueno, he hecho comprobaciones, pero sin desoldar nada. En caso de que sea estrictamente necesario, cuando me digas desueldo.
R612: Afinando la oreja al máximo, el "ssshhh" que se escucha proviene de sus alrededores. Da una resistencia de unos 6,8kohm. Cuando no se oye el silbido le entran 148v.
C620: En principio no está en corto. Cuando no se oye el silbido tiene 148v en el negativo y en el positivo ná.
C622: Igual que la 620.
C621: Ésta tiene 148v en ambos lados cuando no se escucha el silbido.
Q601: Sin continuidad entre B, C y E. El colector tiene 148v cuando no se oye el silbido.

Sirven así las mediciones?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 9, 2014)

Desconozco quien es Q601, pero me imagino que puede llegar a ser el transistor driver horizontal, si no tiene tensión en el colector, pero si llega tensión del +B, eso pasa normalmente cuando en la base hay tensión positiva y el transistor pasa a saturación, cosa muy común cuando no hay pulso de excitación.

Aclaración, yo he cambiado varios transformadores drivers, pero por espiras en corto en el primario y no con fugas entre primario y secundario, en la mayoría de los que vi los bobinados están muy separados, pero no digo que sea imposible.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 9, 2014)

Si sergiot el Q601 es el driver de líneas, no estamos guiando por las fotos subidas por Druchi en el punto 41 y el esquema que subí en el punto 50 de este post.

Si, lo del draiver eran diferentes a estos, bobindo con bobinado aislados únicamente por el barniz del cable.
Druchi, si el transistor Q601 no te da nada y en colector tienes practicamente la +B, me da que está abierto. Por si acaso comprueba el transistor smd Q606 tambien.
Lo del "soplido" puede que te confunda el oido o el mismo transformador driver que se "queje" por no trabajar en su frecuencia?.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 9, 2014)

Ok, mañana compruebo el Q606.
Lo del soplido es mas o menos por donde me parece que sale, tampoco quiero pegar mucho la oreja no vaya y me de un chispazo


----------



## Druchi (Abr 10, 2014)

He quitado el Q601 para comprobarlo bien. No da continuidad en ninguna de sus 3 patas, y tampoco resistencia. La numeración que lleva impresa es C2271 D 5E.
El smd Q606 no lo he quitado, no da continuidad entre sus patas y resistencia baja en 2 de ellas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenas Druchi, a partir de ahora, no le llames continuidad a lo que se refiere a la medida de los transistores, pues mas de uno lo tomará como que está en corto, que no es tu caso. Recuerda tomar siempre como referencia la medida que te daría un diodo para comprobar transistores (normalmente, pues esto cambia cada dos segundos) entre 400 y 600 dependiiendo del polímetro y comenta me da bien o no está en corto. Así evitamos alargar mas de la cuenta.
Si no te da nada el Q601 ya sabes a cambiarlo, buscalo como 2SC2271D 5E o equivalente. El Q606 te tendría que medir normal , asegurate que pinchas bien con las pinzas y si te sigue dando mal te tocarrá cambiarlo. Y ya que estamos revisa R613,R614,R628 Y R641. Yo tambien cambiaría directamente C620, C621, C622, total no valen tanto y nos evitamos sustos. 
Y por si las moscas deberías hacer las comprobaciones de funcionamiento con una lampara serie, si no lo tienes claro búscalo en el foro.
Creo que me he pasado con los "deberías" pero como dice mi sobrina "Ah la vida es asín"!







Suerte y al toro.


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 10, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> He quitado el Q601 para comprobarlo bien. No da continuidad en ninguna de sus 3 patas, y tampoco resistencia. La numeración que lleva impresa es C2271 D 5E.
> El smd Q606 no lo he quitado, no da continuidad entre sus patas y resistencia baja en 2 de ellas



¿Seguro que estas midiendo bien?, Los dos transistores son NPN, cuando polarizes directamente mediran y en inversa no. 

Tal como estaban puestos en la tarjeta y empezando de izquierda a derecha sus patas son: 
Emisor-Colector-Base. (aplica para los dos). Deberas poner la punta roja en la base y con la negra medir en el colector y emisor, en ambas mediciones te debera dar un valor X con una diferencia no muy grande (por lo general no mayor a 10 unidades). Ahora, si repites la medición pero esta vez con la punta negra en base y con la roja en colector y emisor, no te debera marcar ningun valor y si mides entre colector y emisor ya sea con las puntas en uno u otro sentido tampoco debera marcar valor. Si despues de hacer las mediciones todas dan como te he dicho, significa que ese transistor esta en buen estado. Si da algo diferente toca cambiarlos y como ya te dijo pinchavalvulas a revisar las resistencias y capacitores 

PD. Solo te dejo un tip para futuro, no es necesario que saques el transistor del circuito basta con que desoldes la base del que vas a medir. Así no nos liamos tanto en andar soldando y desoldando


----------



## Druchi (Abr 10, 2014)

Vale. Lo que pasa es que al haberlo quitado no se si tiene que ir con la "panza" arriba o abajo y no se la disposición de las patas 
Con la "panza" mirando abajo, es decir, teniendo la parte plana con la numeración visible, tendría:
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro C(centro): nada
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro E(izquierda): nada
- Rojo C(centro) Negro E(izquierda): nada
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo C(centro): 640mv
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo E(izquierda): 650mv
- Negro C(centro) Rojo E(izquierda): nada
Con la "panza" mirando arriba, es decir, con la parte plana con la numeración apoyada en mesa:
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro C(centro): nada
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro E(izquierda): 650mv
- Rojo C(centro) Negro E(izquierda): 640mv
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo C(centro): nada
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo E(izquierda): nada
- Negro C(centro) Rojo E(izquierda): nada

Creo que no me he dejado ninguna combinación


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2014)

Buenas.
Pues tiene pinta de estar bien. de todas formas te dejo imágenes del patillage y datos de funcionmiento. Y forma de comprobar transistor que, por lo que veo lo has hecho bien. Asegúrate del Q606.

Deberías (ya estamos con el deberías  ) comprobar las tensiones de alimentación, por si falta alguna que sea la causa de no llegar señal de Líneas.
Imagino que mañana seguimos.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 11, 2014)

Y dónde mido esas tensiones exactamente, en qué puntos?
Ahora después comprobaré el Q606 y volveré a colocar en su sitio el 601.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2014)

Te paso relación de componentes donde debes comprobar tensiones.

D751 - 8-9v
D752 - 12v
D753 - 24v
D754 - 150v los +B que tienes
D761 - 5v stand-by en katodo (la rallita del diodo)
C764 - 5v

Ubicación de la mayoría entre transformador alimentación T700 y IC601 e IC300.
Archivo adjunto vista parcial del secundario (zona fria) de alimentación.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 11, 2014)

Gracias, así da gusto!
Intentaré comprobar esta tarde si me da tiempo, y si no ya mañana por la mañana. Así dejo un poco de descanso por aquí también..


----------



## Druchi (Abr 12, 2014)

Ya está. Tenemos:
D751 - 8v
D752 - 12v
D753 - 26v
D754 - 148v
D761 - 6v
C764 - 5v

Esas mediciones las tengo mientras está silbando la mayoría, el segundo que no silba (y se pone el led rojo) algunas bajan. Supongo que será por el tema standby y eso.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2014)

Los 5v ¿están siempre?. Si no es así el micro no funcionará bien y no enviará la señal de on/off. 

Duda tonta, cuando lo enciendes ¿le das al mando a distancia o pulsador de canales?, ¿no estará en stand-by?.

Otra cosa ¿llegaste a comprobar o cambiar el vertical? si no es así, podrías quitarlo o desoldar patillas 2 y 6 del mismo (IC500), forma de localizarlas empezando a contar de izquierda a derecha. Con el desoldado prueba a ver si enciende, ojo si enciende y sale línea horizontal, no lo tengas mucho tiempo encendido o se marcará la mascara del tubo y luego verás un línea en la imagen.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 12, 2014)

Mmm no estoy seguro de que estuvieran siempre los 5, pero creo que esos si, de todas formas lo volveré a mirar.

Lo de que esté en stand-by, no lo está, estate tranquilo, sería para pegarme un tiro 

Y el vertical, no lo llegué a cambiar no. Desoldaré esas patillas y probaré a encender estando pendiente de la pantalla. 

A todo esto, el horizontal lo tengo quitado. He de ponerlo para probar lo del vertical?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2014)

El tiro sería para los dos por no haberlo pensado antes .

Sí, el transistor hay que ponerlo, el tema es ver si el IC500 de vertical es el que tira la tension a masa y hace que no arranque el tv. También puedes levantar el diodo D600 que alimenta al circuito de vertical y correcciones. A veces no sale la línea en pantalla, pero se nota el sonido y el "chasquido" típico de alta en la pantalla.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 13, 2014)

Bueno, patas 2 y 6 del IC500 desoldadas (vienen numeradas) y sigue igual, no ilumina nada. Entonces he desoldado también el D600 y he vuelto a probar, y nada, todo sigue igual.
Eso quiere decir que el problema está antes del vertical, e incluso del horizontal?


----------



## juan47 (Abr 13, 2014)

Perdonad , que después de tanto tiempo , me entrometa en tantos y tantos esfuerzos 
Druchi, manchego, teniendo todos los componentes soldados en sus correspondientes alojamientos(sobre todo el transistor de horizontal BU508AF, que ya has comprobado su buen funcionamiento o en su duda has reemplazado) cuando enciendas el televisor haz la comprobación de, remangarte el brazo que este este sin ropa, y pasarlo sin miedo por delante de la pantalla 
Deseamos saber si la estática del trc te eriza el bello , si la reacción del bello es positiva (se eriza) es buena señal y el transformador de MAT da la tensión de mascara , unos 20Kv aproximadamente 
Si por el contrario no se eriza el bello me plantearía en cambiar dicho transformador


----------



## Druchi (Abr 13, 2014)

Acabo de probarlo, y no hay estática.
El tranformador mat es lo mismo que el flyback?


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 13, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> Bueno, patas 2 y 6 del IC500 desoldadas (vienen numeradas) y sigue igual, no ilumina nada. Entonces he desoldado también el D600 y he vuelto a probar, y nada, todo sigue igual.
> Eso quiere decir que el problema está antes del vertical, e incluso del horizontal?



No necesariamente. Si el problema estuviera en vertical u horizontal al "desconectar" cualquiera de los dos en la pantalla te debería desplegar una linea ya sea vertical u horizontal según hallas desconectado. Como no te ha desplegado nada yo me inclino más hacia un problema de alto voltaje o del propio cinescopio, aunque no se debe descartar falla antes de estas etapas (te adjunto una imagen de las etapas de un TV muy simplificado).

Lo siguiente seria revisar que tengas un voltaje de entre 6V y 12V en los filamentos de el TRC (Según el tamaño de tu tv varia, incluso puede ser mas alto) y la fuente, aunque creo que ya la habías revisado y estaba en buen estado.

Nota: según el diagrama los filamentos son patas 9 y 10 de la base del cinescopio.

Nota 2: Con las medidas de los transistores que nos diste nos indican que están bien, aunque creo que tienes las puntas de tu multímetro al revés, ya que si la base es positiva no debería marcar nada si le pones la punta negra. Revisa que la punta negra este en el terminal com o común o con con el simbolo de tierra y la roja donde vengan los símbolos ΩVA


----------



## Druchi (Abr 13, 2014)

Ostras si que tenía los cables del multímetro cambiados! Hace un tiempo lo dejé prestado y no me había dado cuenta de que estaban cambiadas, vaya fallo 

El cinescopio es "el embudo" que va a la pantalla no? Puedo medir ahí tranquilo?


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 13, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> Acabo de probarlo, y no hay estática.
> El tranformador mat es lo mismo que el flyback?



Si, viene de "Muy Alta Tensión" también lo llaman transformador de lineas.
En ambientes húmedos puede no suceder este efecto. Repite la operación, esta vez antes de dar la orden de encendido sitúa tu mano frente a la pantalla sin llegar a tocarlo y luego dale la orden de encender deberías sentir la estática.



Druchi dijo:


> Ostras si que tenía los cables del multímetro cambiados! Hace un tiempo lo dejé prestado y no me había dado cuenta de que estaban cambiadas, vaya fallo
> 
> El cinescopio es "el embudo" que va a la pantalla no? Puedo medir ahí tranquilo?



Si, y Si. El único lugar donde no puedes medir es en el chupón ya que ahí hay alto voltaje (o debería si es que no esta dañado el Flyback ) y el multímetro no alcanza a medirlo. Antes de medir tienes que reconocer bien cuales son los filamentos ya que en el G1 hay aprox, 300V.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2014)

Menos mal que los compañeros te han dado su opiniön por que empezaba a estar un poco perdido, todo te da bien pero no enciende .
Una cosa, imperdonable , que se me pasó es que comprobaras la tension de filamento omo te han indicado. Además es avería típica. Para comprobarla mide en CA.
Y lo de comprobar si tiene alta el tubo quizás debí ser mas específico, por que lo del "chasquido" de alta a lo mejor solo lo notan los llevan tiempo reparando y lo compruebas mejor con el vello del brazo.





Druchi dijo:


> Bueno, pues he tomado tensiones de todos menos del ic601 que no he sido capaz de encontrarlo. Éstos son los "valores":
> D600= nada
> D601= nada
> D602= 78v
> ...



Si no tenías ninguna de estas tensiones pienso que tampoco tendrás filamento, pero hay que comprobarlo.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 14, 2014)

Mmm los filamentos son los puntos que están en círculo no? Si es así no termino de saber cuales son el 9 y 10, porque solo cuento 8 
He probado a poner la mano delante de la pantalla antes de encender, y nada, no se nota ná de ná.

Esta mañana tenía un ambiente en casa con 0 ruido, y afinando el oído he podido comprobar que el flyback emite un chasquido "clic!" cuando se corta el silbido, es decir, el ruido sería "ssssssssssssssssssssss clic! sssssssssssssssssssssss clic!" 

Aquí dejo el enlace del sonido que emite, por si alguien lo quiere escuchar. Está en un formato raro pero se puede reproducir con el media player classic o cualquier programa de audio. Subidle el volumen bastante para que se oiga! https://www.dropbox.com/s/yz8fworlz8y5uwh/Voz 003.3ga


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2014)

En la placa que va en el tubo, en las sodaduras del zócalo empezando desde la izquierda la patilla 5 y 6 son los filamentos.
Edito: los filamentos se marcan como H.
Me acabo de dar cuenta, en el regulador de 12v (IC601) decías habían 2v o algo así, podría estar el poblema en el amplificador de vídeo IC801 que está en la placa del tubo. Aunque en el punto en que estamos podríamos volver al princípio y dudar del transformador de líneas. Aunque el no me queda claro si el zumbido es el típico de bf. el click si se llega a oir, pero no me aclara mucho, puede hacer eso por estar mal o por algún corto o carga excesiva. Espero que lo que se oye al final sea un jilguero/canario por que si no... es de record guines.

Líneas-horizonta y cuadros-vertical, otra forma de llamarlos, por si tenías dudas.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 14, 2014)

Lo último es un pájaro, si, si no lo fuera sería preocupante.
Vale, pues miraré las patillas 5 y 6 a ver que dan.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 14, 2014)

Los filamentos, si es que los he mirado bien, no me dan nada.
Esto empieza a ser desesperante, y seguro que lo que falla es alguna piececilla de naa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2014)

Esa es la electrónical, la teoría por un lado, la práctica por otro y luego la realidad, que nos da sorpresas .
La tensión de filamento es alterna (ya te indiqué A:C.) y ya que estamos entre transformador y filamentoas solo hay una resistencia, compruebala. Sale de pata del transformador de líneas y es la R 637 de 1,2 Ohms. y prueba tambien si hay continuidad entre la resistencia y la pata 5 del zócalo del tubo (tambien llamado cinescopio o lámpara cinescopio).


----------



## Druchi (Abr 15, 2014)

Con la R637 sin desoldar (luego pruebo desoldando), 0 ohms. Probando la continuidad, entre la resistencia y las patas 5, 6 y 8 del cinescopio tengo. Entre una pata de la resistencia y la otra también tengo, mas que una resistencia parece un fusible ahora mismo, no se si será por estar soldada. En breve comprobaré desoldandole una pata.

Edit: Vale la he desoldado y parece que está bien, da 1,5 Ohms


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2014)

Esa resistencia, en concreto, no es fusible pero, la mayoría de las que van a los diodos en los que mediste en su día son resistencia fusible y están enmarcadas con un circulito y el símbolo de fusible (una especie de ese tumbada).
Hay algo extraño en esas mediciones últimas, en la resistencia te daba corto (o Ohms), sin la resistencia ¿sigue dando lo mismo?.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 15, 2014)

No no, es que me confundí en la escala y puse una alta, pero al ponerla en la de 200ohm me marca 1.5ohms
En la escala de medición de diodos "pita" como si hubiese continuidad, pero será porque la resistencia es de un valor muy bajo, no?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2014)

Si, hasta 30 o 40 Ohms pita.
Se me estan acabando las ideas 
Seguramente yo ya le habría cambiado el transformador de líneas para salir de dudas. Debe estar entre 20 y 30€. 
Sigo dandole vueltas al esquema y te comento.



Con la resistencia soldada, vete al zócalo y desuelda la R1873 y prueba a ver si enciende, naturalmente no tendras imagen pero comprueva si hay estática, sonido, luz en filamentos, etc....


----------



## Druchi (Abr 15, 2014)

Si fuesen todos los transformadores iguales y sirvieran para distintas tvs... pero comprarlo y que luego siga sin ir... me queda un poco caro.

Por cierto cambiando un poco de "tema", hoy me han traído otro tv que iba a la chatarra, por si le quería quitar alguna pieza o algo  No enciende nada, emite por la zona de la fuente un "ti ti ti ti ti ti ti ti" muy seguido y al transitor de horizontal le llegan unos 40 o 50v. El transistor lo he comprobado y creo que está bien, así que será algo de la fuente, pero no se ve nada extraño y creo que no me voy a meter con mas líos.
Así que ahí estoy con 2 tvs grandes que no van. Una lástima, además la que me han traído es del mismo tamaño que la mia y entraría bien en el hueco del mueble


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2014)

Si no tienes a "nadie" todo el día encima, como nos pasa al la mayoría, abroncandote por tener todo enpantanado (a mi me dejaron por imposible hace años) pues venga. Hecha un vistazo a ver si hay algún post que coincida con la marca, modelo y avería y si no, lo abres y le atacamos a ver quien puede mas.

Al final te veo reparando, el gusanillo cuando pica....


----------



## Druchi (Abr 15, 2014)

Vivo en una parcela y tengo espacio, pero eso no quita que día si día también me echen la bronca porque tengo todo lleno de trastos. No tengo nada que envidiar a las chatarrerías 

El gusanillo lo tengo, pero ponerme a intentar salvarla y que al final no pueda... y si con una doy por saco por aquí, con dos ya sería insoportable . Aun así estoy googleando a ver si veo que puede ser, por si fuese algo sencillo, pero no veo ná.

Luego probaré lo de quitar la resistencia que me has dicho a ver si hace algo.



He desoldado una pata de la R1873, y sigue igual, nada de estática ni iluminación en ninguna parte.


----------



## kuroro16 (Abr 15, 2014)

Ya me perdi 

Con ohmetro Ω en escala mas baja revisa el filamento, deberas tener unos 30Ω y despues (dejando una punta en cualquiera de las terminales de el filamento) revisa que no haya cortos contra las demas terminales de la base del cinescopio.



> Me acabo de dar cuenta, en el regulador de 12v (IC601) decías habían 2v o algo así, podría estar el poblema en el amplificador de vídeo IC801 que está en la placa del tubo.



No sé pero. algo me dice que esos 2V que midio son la caida del IC.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2014)

Si, Kuroro16
Druchi dijo:


> -IC601 no recuerdo en que pata (solo he medido tensiones a ver) unos 2v mientras el led está en verde, el momento que se pone en rojo baja a 0 y cuando vuelve a verde sube otra vez a 2



Pienso si habrá un problema en esa línea.En cuanto al filamento eso fué lo que yo dudaba, cruce o corto, por eso pregunte si seguía dando corto sin la resistencia. 

La verdad es que por control remoto, sin verlo, es complicado.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 15, 2014)

Compañeros recapitulad un poco
Aunque verticales  este en corto, la tensión de placa sea nula, audio este quemado, etc... todo esto en teoría casi siempre están en el secundario del trafó de horizontal y aunque pase alguno de los casos expuestos siempre que se enciende el televisor, hay estática o se siente como el tubo trc se carga de energía
Me inclino, como en un principio aconsejabais, en la revisión de las tensiones en los reguladores y si el integrado que da la oscilación de lineas esta en corto, no puedo descargarme el esquema ya que el ordenador lo tengo muy vago y esta lleno de inutilidades que no lo dejan correr


----------



## Druchi (Abr 15, 2014)

Pues ya me he perdido (mas si cabe). Entonces cuál es el siguiente paso que he de seguir?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 15, 2014)

Comprobar que los 5v le llegan al jungla IC800 en la patilla 35.
comprobar tensiones en Q606.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2014)

Patilla 35 del IC800, tengo 4.9v (mientras está en verde el led).
Q606, en las 2 patas de arriba 0v, en la de abajo 0.5v (mientras está en verde el led).


----------



## juan47 (Abr 16, 2014)

Por lo que dices se pone el televisor en stand-by no? Debe ser así
El transistor Q753 es el de encender /apagar mira las tensiones , no me acuerdo si había que levantar la base para que no tengas que estar encendiendo el tv cada vez que efectúes alguna medida
Mide las tensiones de Q601 también mide el +B en la patilla 9 del trafo de lineas
Sigue los pasos del compañero
El polímero que utilizas tiene frecuencimetro?


----------



## Druchi (Abr 16, 2014)

No se pone en stand-by, el led se pone verde como si quisiera encender, pero a los 4 segundos se vuelve a poner en rojo 1 segundo y cambia otra vez a verde para intentar arrancar, y así entra en bucle.
Mediré esos transistores a ver.
Mi multímetro si tiene frecuencímetro, o eso creo, es la escala Khz no? Si es eso si tiene


----------



## juan47 (Abr 16, 2014)

Si son los KHz, en esa escala mide en la base del transistor Q601 y dinos que valor sale


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2014)

Bueno, acabo de medir la frecuencia del Q601. Se mide poniendo la punta negra en masa y la roja en la Base del transistor no? Es la primera vez que mido la frecuencia.
Automáticamente se pone en la escala 2k y mide .022 en el momento en que para de silbar, es decir, cuando se pone el led en rojo y vuelve a cambiar a verde, cosa de un segundo, y baja a .000 otra vez.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 17, 2014)

Verifica si en la patilla 13 del IC 800 tienes frecuencia y la tensión de la patilla
Comentanos de las tensiones de los transistores Q 601 y Q 753
Siento no poder contestar frecuentemente


----------



## Druchi (Abr 17, 2014)

Pues tengo:
-Patilla 13 IC800 -> frecuencia de .003 (se vuelve a poner en escala 2k) y tensión de 4.5v
-Q601 -> B 0.72 - C 0.19 - E 0.05
-Q753 -> éste es con 2 patas arriba y una abajo, pues en la de arriba a la izquierda 0.25, arriba a la derecha 0.74, y en la de abajo 11.2
El tema de las tensiones no son fijas, cuando deja de silbar y cambia el led a rojo y otra vez a verde bajan y luego suben unas, y otras suben y luego bajan.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 17, 2014)

Buenas, he estado un poco liado. He revisado dos tv sharp, que tengo por aquí, pero ninguno es siquiera remotamente parecido.
No me cuadra que no tengas tensión en colector de Q601, mide en los dos pines de abajo del T601 a ver que te da.
En el Q753 te dan 0,2v en emisor, algo raro por que según esquema va a masa y el colector debería tener 0v y te dan 11,2v.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Es muy raro todo lo que rodea a esta tv 

Pines de abajo del T601, izquierdo 2.20v (cuando está en verde, cuando está en rojo baja a 0 y de golpe sube a mas de 20 pero se estabiliza en 2.20), y el derecho 0.20v (lo mismo, cuando está en verde).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Estas a dos bandas jeje, yo también estoy haciendo la comida, estoy aquí y estoy haciendo sitio para liarme con un lcd de 40'' .
Dessuelda el colector de Q601 y vuelve a medir en T601 a ver que te da. Si te da lo mismo desuelda la patilla de la derecha del T 601 y vuelve a medir.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Ese lcd motiva mas . Si voy a dos bandas, que hacen bulto y no puedo tenerlas eternamente dando vueltas que al final salgo yo de la casa antes que ellas.
Haré lo que me has dicho y pongo datos.



Colector del Q601 desoldado, en el T601 en las patillas de abajo me dan 148v ambas, y la tv no silba. Eso ya es una novedad, que sea buena o mala ya...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

¿Tu polímetro tiene para medir capacidades?


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Si, pero solo hasta un máximo de 40uf. Qué sospechas?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Se me había pasado por la cabeza C620 o 622 pero de momento los descarto, aunque no pasaría nada si los comprobaras.
Por cierto, el cable blanco de la pata derecha de arriba ¿que hace? ¿a donde va?.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Ahora miro los condensadores. Algunos los cambié (por otros iguales claro está), y si no los cambié pues pronto se cambian (bueno pronto no, que hasta el martes no abren la tienda donde compro).
El cable ese blanco es una chapucilla, porque sale de un condensador creo que era que tenía el hilo de cobre del circuito roto y no hacía contacto.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Comprobados:
C620 -> 122nf (éste supongo que está bien, porque es tipo lenteja y lleva impreso 121)
C622 -> 101.4nf (éste no lo se, no lo veo bien, creo que pone u1 400v)


----------



## juan47 (Abr 18, 2014)

Parece que el transistor no este bien Q 601 pues tienes tensión en su colector si lo quitas


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Mmm al desoldarle la pata del colector, no le he medido la tensión en esa pata, solo he medido el T601 en sus patas de abajo. Le mido la tensión en la pata desoldada al Q601?


----------



## juan47 (Abr 18, 2014)

Perdona no he entendido bien 
Has medido la tensión en las patillas de T 601 con el colector de Q 601 levantado o sacado de placa no?
Si es así mide la tensión en el punto de soldadura del colector de Q 601, si tienes 140V o' 150V deberías comprobar si este transistor es bueno o esta cruzado


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

Unas páginas mas atrás medí el colector del Q601 soldado y medía 148v, por lo que supongo que en el punto de soldadura están esos 148v.
También lo saqué de la placa y lo comprobé, y éstas eran las mediciones que obtuve (teniendo en cuenta que cuando pongo rojo es negro, y cuando pongo negro es rojo, porque no me di cuenta que tenía los cables cambiados en el multímetro ):

Con la "panza" mirando abajo, es decir, teniendo la parte plana con la numeración visible, tendría:
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro C(centro): nada
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro E(izquierda): nada
- Rojo C(centro) Negro E(izquierda): nada
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo C(centro): 640mv
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo E(izquierda): 650mv
- Negro C(centro) Rojo E(izquierda): nada
Con la "panza" mirando arriba, es decir, con la parte plana con la numeración apoyada en mesa:
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro C(centro): nada
- Rojo B(derecha) Negro E(izquierda): 650mv
- Rojo C(centro) Negro E(izquierda): 640mv
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo C(centro): nada
- Negro B(derecha) Rojo E(izquierda): nada
- Negro C(centro) Rojo E(izquierda): nada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Tambvién pusiste esto:  Pues tengo:


> -Patilla 13 IC800 -> frecuencia de .003 (se vuelve a poner en escala 2k) y tensión de 4.5v
> -Q601 -> B 0.72 - C 0.19 - E 0.05
> -Q753 -> éste es con 2 patas arriba y una abajo, pues en la de arriba a la izquierda 0.25, arriba a la derecha 0.74, y en la de abajo 11.2
> El tema de las tensiones no son fijas, cuando deja de silbar y cambia el led a rojo y otra vez a verde bajan y luego suben unas, y otras suben y luego bajan.



O hay duendes o algo no estás haciendo bien

La tension del colector *solo* llega a través del T601


----------



## Druchi (Abr 18, 2014)

O duendes o que mi multímetro no está fino del todo al marcar los 0, que es lo mas probable, y cuando marca 0 con algo viene a ser 0... 
Las mediciones de los condensadores de antes están bien?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2014)

Los condensadores parecen buenos. 
Lo del transistor uhmmmm... en un punto me dices 148v en colector, en otro 0,19v, asín que, o te vacila o unas veces si hay y otras no


----------



## Druchi (Abr 19, 2014)

Vale acabo de volver a comprobar y no son duendes. Con la pata del colector desoldada, la pista del colector tiene 148v. Cuando la sueldo, a parte de empezar el silbido, mientras silba no tiene voltaje pero cuando hace el "clic" sube a los 148v de golpe y conforme vienen se van, vamos que es cosa de una décima de segundo, mientras hace el "clic".


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2014)

Desuelda una patilla de el secundario de T601 a ver si sigue haciendo lo mismo


----------



## juan47 (Abr 19, 2014)

Gracias Pinchavalvulas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2014)

y no es mucho 145 volt ??
lo mas normal es 120 /130 volt en el colector del tr horizontal (si bien no vi el esquema,ni las tenciones correctas,quizas esta diciendo tonteras)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 20, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y no es mucho 145 volt ??
> lo mas normal es 120 /130 volt en el colector del tr horizontal (si bien no vi el esquema,ni las tenciones correctas,quizas esta diciendo tonteras)



Buenas, creo que las últimas medidas son las fiables, aunque la verdad, estoy un poco desconcertado. Adjunto capturas del esquema.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 20, 2014)

Le he desoldado la patilla derecha del secundario y vuelto a soldar el colector del Q601, y sigue haciendo lo mismo... argg


----------



## juan47 (Abr 20, 2014)

Druchi dijo:


> Le he desoldado la patilla derecha del secundario y vuelto a soldar el colector del Q601, y sigue haciendo lo mismo... argg



No comprendo
 Piensa que estoy a una distancia considerable de tu problema, si no eres mas explícito, mas comunicativo, el problema con tu televisor sera eterno y pasara el tiempo y los recambios estararan descatalogados
Para toda persona sus aparatos o herramientas tienen que tener una fiabilidad, si no todo es una quimera 
Tu que eres informático necesitas estar seguro de que el programa que utilizas o el sistema operativo de tu instrumento de trabajo es fiable, para los electrónicos el polímero es lo fundamental , es como si una persona ciega( con todos mis respetos y una gran admiración) le quitas el baston


----------



## Druchi (Abr 20, 2014)

juan47 dijo:


> No comprendo
> Piensa que estoy a una distancia considerable de tu problema, si no eres mas explícito, mas comunicativo, el problema con tu televisor sera eterno y pasara el tiempo y los recambios estararan descatalogados
> Para toda persona sus aparatos o herramientas tienen que tener una fiabilidad, si no todo es una quimera
> Tu que eres informático necesitas estar seguro de que el programa que utilizas o el sistema operativo de tu instrumento de trabajo es fiable, para los electrónicos el polímero es lo fundamental , es como si una persona ciega( con todos mis respetos y una gran admiración) le quitas el baston



Me refería a que he vuelto a soldar el Colector del Q601, y he hecho lo que me ha pedido Pinchavalvulas, que es desoldar una pata del secundario del T601 para ver si seguía con el mismo síntoma, es decir, silbido y cambio de verde a rojo en el led. Y así es, sigue silbando mientras el led está en verde, y hace un "clic" casi inaudito cuando pasa a rojo.


----------



## juan47 (Abr 20, 2014)

Desoldar una pata del driver T 601 y esta fuera del posible contacto con la pista?
Desuelda y comprueba la resistencia fusible FB 601 ( desuelda la resitencia y sin ella en circuito, comprueba las tensiones en Q 601 y si pudiera ser en secundario del T 601 con el frecuencimetro si hay oscilacion)
Revisa la resistencia FB 600 y también la resistencia R 634


----------



## Druchi (Abr 20, 2014)

Si, la pata del T601 no hace contacto con la pista.
Voy a comprobar esas resistencias y comento.



De momento he quitado el fusible FB601 y está bien. Con él quitado he mirado las tensiones de Q601 y en colector tengo 0 menos cuando deja de silbar. No se si dejo muy claro lo del silbido, así que adjunto video midiendo el colector del Q601 para que se vean los valores 




Perdonad la calidad de los videos pero grabo a baja resolución para que no tarde mucho en subirlos.
Voy ahora a comprobar las otras resistencias.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

FB600 y R634 están bien también.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 21, 2014)

Lo que estas midiendo es lo que hace rato había dicho, la tensión se cae a 0V por que en la base del transistor le llega tensión continua y pone al transistor en saturación haciendo que su colector se ponga a "masa", eso pasa cuando no hay señal de oscilación, es decir pulsos, lamentablemente en estas fallas sin un osciloscopio es como estar ciegos, las señales analógicas no tiene forma de verlas si no es con él, el tester te dirá si hay tensión o no, pero no sirve de mucho.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2014)

Buenas. Me temo que sergiot tiene razón, de todas formas ¿QUE ES ESTO?
Mira que he revisado y requetevisado la foto y acabo de descubrirlo. Dinos los componentes que hay o haz una foto de esa zona, la anterior no se ve bien por los reflejos.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

A que te refieres? Lo de arriba? Un pegote de una especie de silicona transparente, hay en otras partes mas, supongo que es para que los condensadores o resistencias que van por abajo no hagan contacto con otras cosas. De todas formas dame un minuto y subo foto de esa zona.



Aquí están
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kgf8r2mcfl16an8/2014-04-21 16.15.48.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fw6zuwi97e6rfkx/2014-04-21 16.16.18.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/20wfbr8yymlbeu2/2014-04-21 16.16.57.jpg


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 21, 2014)

Ahora sí, me parecia un agujero y el condensador al aire.
Pues ya me quedan pocas ideas, como indica sergiot da la impresión de que no le llega señal. Sin osciloscopio lo único que se puede hacer es comprobar el C607 y el jungla IC800. Este último la forma de comprobar sería cambaiarlo. Por eso a los electrónicos nos gusta guardar (cirujear) los chasis de los aparatos .


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

Vaya, entonces ya la doy por perdida? Una lástima, ha vencido ella


----------



## Druchi (Abr 21, 2014)

El C607 está bien, así que hasta aquí hemos llegado hno:


----------



## Druchi (Abr 22, 2014)

Entonces la cierro ya? No hay algún último intento de comprobación de algo sin osciloscopio?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 23, 2014)

Me temo que sí.

También puedes probar con el "chapucillas" del barrio, si no lo arregla te lo quita de encima . 
Saludos y aqui estamos para lo que sea.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

Bueno, que no se diga que no se ha intentado! Por lo menos duró sus buenos casi 20 años , ya que duraran eso las de ahora! 
Gracias a todos los que han dado ideas.
Pinchavalvulas, a ti te sigo viendo en el post de la grundig


----------



## sergiot (Abr 24, 2014)

Que pasó?? no entro por un día y ya lo están velando al pobre tv??

Hacele una ceremonia y digna sepultura, jajaja.

Deberías intentar de llevarlo a algún técnico para ver que encuentra, puede ser grave o no.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

Me jode mucho darle sepultura, pero no me sale a cuenta llevarla a arreglar, y mas teniendo "de repuesto".
Aun así me da lástima, con tantas horas de entretenimiento que me ha dado, que vaya a acabar donde va a acabar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2014)

Lo puedes donar a la ciencia, yo hice un cursillo del inem y practicábamos con tvs recogidos de la basura o centros de rehabilitación. Parecia yo el profe, todos preguntandome .
A lo mejor bajo a Vera en verano,lo dejas en el arcén y me lo llevo para el almacén  
Saludos y no alrgamos mas el post y el sufrimiento.


----------



## Druchi (Abr 24, 2014)

Si bajas lo que haces es que te pasas por aquí y me lo arreglas


----------

